# Looking for Fatgirl/Batgirl Story?



## DaBSDK (Dec 6, 2006)

As the title says, I was wondering if anyone still had a link to the Batgirl/Fatgirl story, in which Batgirl gets exposed to some chemicals which ironically enough make her gain weight. I remember reading it a year or so ago and loving it, but I can't find it now. Any help would be great.


----------



## Teecher (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe that I have a batgirl & robin'ette' image that you may be interested in. Both of them are plus sized in this image. If you know how to email images and are interested, write me back or PM me.

Pears Rule.

Teecher


----------



## Scott M (Jan 5, 2007)

DaBSDK said:


> As the title says, I was wondering if anyone still had a link to the Batgirl/Fatgirl story, in which Batgirl gets exposed to some chemicals which ironically enough make her gain weight. I remember reading it a year or so ago and loving it, but I can't find it now. Any help would be great.



I remember this story from a couple years ago. She gets exposed to some appettite stimulant that converts anything she eats directly to fat, and at one point she sits down and stuffs herself full of fluffer-nutter sandwiches and gets absolutely obese. 

I've never been able to re-find it, but I remember that it wasn't finished.


----------



## TheRealGhostbuster (Jan 7, 2007)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wgbtb/?yguid=97254805 btb has the story on his yahoo group it's in the files section under wren spot weight gain archive.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks! 

asdf


----------

